# Pakiety masked

## habdank

Witam

Czy istnieje jakieś narzędzie, które wskazuje na przyczynę czemu jakiś pakiet jest "masked"?

To znaczy chodzi mi o informację, czy pakiet jest masked bo jest już powoli na wymarciu lub 

jest zastąpiony innym, czy jest jeszcze nie wystarczająco przetestowany.

Taka różnica jest widoczna przy pakietach scipy i xmms - pierwszy chyba jest uznawany za

nie przetestowany, bo nie widzę ani zamiennika jak i nie widze aby umierał. Xmms jest 

natomiast zastąpiony (zastępowany) przez adacious.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## m010ch

Czy przypadkiem w komentarzach w pliku /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask nie znajdziesz wymaganych informacji?

----------

## lsdudi

```
emerge nazwa_pakietu -vp
```

portage prawde ci powie

----------

## habdank

Witam

Częściowo, ale np. wymienionych przeze mnie pakietów tam nie mogę znaleźć, czyli ani xmms, ani sci-py tam nie ma  :Sad: .

To są akurat tylko przykładziki, ale obawiam się, że jest dużo wiecej takich spraw.

Jest też sprawa że nie widzę żadnych informacji związanych z pakietami, które się blokują. 

Np. tak jest/było z valgrind i callgrind, callgrind blokował valgrind, ale trzeba było głędszej znajomości obu pakietów czemu tak jest.

Dlatego szukam jakichć programików, które w sytuacji kiedy staję na rozdrożu - który soft instalować, coś by mi podpowiedziały.

Jak narazie kończy się to zaśmiecaniem przeze mnie systemu - instaluje w różne programy, a potem odinstalowywuje, bo coś jest nie tak.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## pancurski

info o pakietach, ktore nie bedą juz wspierane i planowane jest ich usunięcie z  portage znajdziesz tutaj http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gwn/20070122-newsletter.xml moze tez czytać wersje angielską newslettera

co do masked itd, to mozliwosci jest pare np.:

1. nie zostały dostatecznie przetestowane (co nie znaczy ze korzystanie z nich rozwali ci system)

2. pakiet nie ma na chwile obecna opiekuna, ktory by się nim zajął

3. przez zapomnienie nie został oznaczony jako stable

co do xmms tutaj jest przyczyna nieobecnosci w portage http://www.gentoo.org/news/pl/gwn/20061030-newsletter.xml na forum tez jest wątek

----------

## habdank

Witam

@Isdudi:

```

emerge -vp scipy

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "scipy" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sci-libs/scipy-0.4.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sci-libs/scipy-0.4.9 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sci-libs/scipy-0.5.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sci-libs/scipy-0.4.8-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sci-libs/scipy-0.3.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

```

Nic mi nie mówi. Co mi po informacji, że jest masked? Nic,

Dalej:

```

esearch xmms

*  media-sound/xmms

      Latest version available: 1.2.10-r15

      Latest version installed: 1.2.10-r15

      Size of downloaded files: 9,018 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xmms.org/

      Description: X MultiMedia System

      License:     GPL-2

```

```

emerge xmms -vp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xmms".

```

A jednak geekowie wiedzą, żeby nie instalować xmms, bo jest adacious  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam.

SKLEJONE:

Witam

@frondziak:

Dzieki te linki są faktycznie informujące. 

Ale w sumie może fajna byłaby informacja przy samym emerge/esearch/eix, że jakiś pakiet ma jakiś status np. 

depecated, czy unstable, czy że blokue się z następującymi pakietami ...

Pozdrawiam.

od raku: aby coś dodać do ostatniej wypowiedzi, używaj przycisku ZMIEŃ.

----------

## m010ch

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Nic mi nie mówi. Co mi po informacji, że jest masked? Nic

 

Odnoszę wrażenie, że za bardzo nie rozróżniasz różnych powodów/przyczyn maskowania pakietów.

Zapoznany z Wprowadzeniem do Portage?

p.s. Nie pisz 2 postów pod sobą.

----------

## pancurski

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale w sumie może fajna byłaby informacja przy samym emerge/esearch/eix, że jakiś pakiet ma jakiś status np. 
> 
> depecated, czy unstable, czy że blokue się z następującymi pakietami ...
> ...

 

http://packages.gentoo.org/ i mozesz znaleźć info o statusie i wersjach pakietu, co do info o blokujących sie pakietach niewiem czy jest narzedzie które nas o tym poinformuje zanim uruchomimy polecenie emerge....w każdym bądź razie, jesli dostaje komunikat o blokowaniu się pakietów, szukam jakiś wskazówek na forum anglojęzycznym i do dzieła  :Smile: ....z perspektywy czasu moge powiedzieć że, to działa  :Smile: 

----------

## timor

 *habdank wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge xmms -vp
> ...

 Przecież to jest dobrze opisane. Nie ma takiego ebuildu. Nie ma, czyli został usunięty z portów. A skoro został usunięty to się nie da zainstalować  :Smile: 

----------

## habdank

Witam

Temat pomęczę jeszcze trochę.

@ m010ch: Stronę którą podałeś czytałem.

@ timor: właśnie nie jest napisane nic poza tym, że go nie ma. A nie ma go, 

bo zastępowany jest przez adacious (o czym pewne osoby wiedzą).

Wystarczyłaby notka, żeby emerge adacious. I po sprawie.

Podkreślam drastycznie inna sytuacja jest kiedy pakiet jest deprecated, a inna kiedy jest unstable.

Bo unstable wskazuje, że może za niedługo będzie stable i może nawet dla celów testowych 

warto go zainstalować - tak mam zainstalowane scipy.

A deprecated to już raczej trzeba jak najszybciej kasować i instalować inny.

Ale jak ktoś ustala, że pakiet jest masked i zna przyczynę, to czemu nie może się nią podzielić?

Wszczególności, że jak już pisałem ktoś jednak wiedział, że maskując xmms nie pozostawia użytkowników 

na lodzie bo jest adacious, czyż nie?

@ frondziak: Bardzo dobre źródło informacji - przeglądałem troszkę, ale jakoś nie całkiem jest ono automatyczne.

Już powiem czego mi brakuje. Jest taka sytuacja chcę zainstalować splachutils. Piszę:

```
emerge -pv splashutils
```

Jednak ten pakiet blokuje w cichy sposób bootsplash. Jednak to blokowanie jest dopiero widoczne po zainstalowaniu

bootspalsh albo splashutils.

To znaczy, że przed instalacja któregokolwiek z nich nie wiem, że one bedą się blokowały.

Chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o najbliższych sąsiadów. Przecież gdzieś (np. w ebuild) jest zapisane który pakiet blokuje sie z którym. 

Czyli przed instalacją mogę wiedzieć, że stoję na rodrożu - mam wybrać tylko jeden z tych pakietów, a nie dopiero jak 

zainstaluje jeden wiem, że on blokuje inny.

Nie znam wszystkich pakietów z gentoo  :Smile: . I nie wiem, który z nich jest dla mnie akurat najlepszy.

Rozumiem, że są pakiety pogrupowane tematycznie, ale tak jak moge zainstalować na raz 

gaim i kopete (nie blokuja się one) tak nie moge zainstalować splashutils i bootsplash. Wszystko chodzi 

o późniejsze sprzątanie bałaganu, po niechcianych pakietach. Jakbym przed instalacją splashutils wiedział 

o blokowaniu się z bootsplash (lub na odwrót) to mam informację od Portage:

- Musisz uważać dokładnie poczytać i uważać co chcesz.

To dotyczy tylko pakietów blokujacych się. Bo nie mogę mieć ich dwóch na raz. 

To samo dotyczy kde-base i kde-bas-meta i wielu innych.

Jeżeli myślimy o pakietach masked (w sensie deprecated) to też jakieś info, że jest deprecated byłoby 

podobnie mile widziane, bo wiem że nie mam co pakietu odmaskowywać na siłę tylko szukam zamiennika, 

albo gdyby osoba maskująca podała zamiennik (jeśli taki istnieje) to byłoby super  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## lsdudi

1.xmms nie jest zastępowany przez adacious (jak bardzo chcesz jest we fluidportage) 

audiacus jest jego jednym z wielu zamienników. to co zainstalujesz jest już twoją wolą

2. co ci nie pasuje jak piszę że nie ma?

3.masz problem z unstable (jest oznaczony znakiem ~(tylda jakbyś nie wiedział) przed nazwą architektury) deprecated? ke? co to ma znaczyć? jeśli ci chodzi o programy które maja w najbliższej przyszłości wylecieć z portage to się pojawia stosowna notka przy emerge, a jeśli przegapiłeś kiedy pakiet wyleciał to przy najblizszym emerge -uvp world sie o tym dowiesz

4. Portage nie ma myśleć za ciebie  ma cie tylko wspomóc

5. ze pakiety się blokują to najczęściej błąd w ebuldzie

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.xmms nie jest zastępowany przez adacious (jak bardzo chcesz jest we fluidportage) 
> 
> 2. co ci nie pasuje jak piszę że nie ma?
> ...

 

Prawie nic mi nie przeszkadza, ale wygodna byłaby taka informacja, że jest już w odstawce. Poza tym to tylko przykład. Zobacz ile pakietów jest wycofywanych przy różnych okazjach. I nie wierzę, że decyzja jest podejmowana z dnia na dzień.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.masz problem z unstable (jest oznaczony znakiem ~(tylda jakbyś nie wiedział) przed nazwą architektury) deprecated? ke? co to ma znaczyć? jeśli ci chodzi o programy które maja w najbliższej przyszłości wylecieć z portage to się pojawia stosowna notka przy emerge, a jeśli przegapiłeś kiedy pakiet wyleciał to przy najblizszym emerge -uvp world sie o tym dowiesz
> 
> 

 

Widzisz pytam się, o rzecz, która dla programistów jest oczywista, czyli jeżeli planuję coś wywalić z jakiejś struktury, to najpierw informuję, że tak zrobię.

A co do unstable (nowe niestabilne pakiety) i deprecated (pakiety które odchodzą z drzewa portage) to widzisz, oba są tak samo zamaskowane i jak niby mam je rozróżnić.

Oczywiście już się dowiedziałem, od życzliwie nastawionego frondziak, żeby obserwować GWN. I w sumie to moje pytanie dotyczyło tego, czy istnieje jakies połączenie pomiędzy

inforamcjami w GWN, a tym co jest zapisane w drzewie portage.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4. Portage nie ma myśleć za ciebie  ma cie tylko wspomóc
> 
> 

 

Właśnie o tąże pomoc się pytam, czy portage potrafi wspomóc w podejmowaniu decyzji o instalowaniu pakietu.

Ale widzę, że ciężko jest napisać któtką informację, że takiej możliwości nie ma, albo że trzeba grzebać po ebuildach, albo jeszcze gdzieś.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. ze pakiety się blokują to najczęściej błąd w ebuldzie
> 
> 

 

Nie to nie jest błąd. To jest fakt. Nie powiesz chyba, że kde-base i kde-base-meta blokują się, bo to jest błąd.

Tak ma być, bo rozwalisz drzewo portage jak będziesz używał pakietów z gałęzi "meta" oraz tych nie z "meta".

Więc czemu mówisz, że to błąd kiedy pakiety się blokują?

Jeśli myślisz, że nażekam na Gentoo, to się bardzo mylisz, bo używam go już trochę i jest bardzo dobry do tego do czego go stosuję, 

a że jestem wymagającym użytkownikiem to pytam o możliwości ułatwienia sobie życia. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## lsdudi

2.no tak ma być pełen opis do tego co było/jest i będzie ewentualnie jak nie ma to ma pisać dlaczego

zastanów się nad tym co piszesz (chodzi ci tylko o jeden pakiet) ale takie podejście musiało by dotyczyć też wszystkich pakietów więc powstała by góra śmieci w portage

3. ~to nie jest oznaczenie programistów! To jest oznaczenie w portage! Jeśli nie znałeś wcześniej to proszę doczytać

 co to pakietów do wywalenia najczęściej są to pakiety przestarzałe

 a jak je rozróżnić?

 emerge nazwa_pakietu -vp 

 masz tam napisane dlaczego zamaskowany(btw nie ma statusu deprecated)

4.Czytaj wyżej

5. Akurat mam mięszanke w kde i działa (ale zaraz się jej pozbędę)

 ale sie powinno unikać tego

  dlaczego?

 meta instaluje wszystkie aplikacje należące do danej kategori więc się nie dziw, że może nie działać jak masz dublujące się aplikacje/biblioteki. I tu akurat nie jest wina portage tylko niestety twoja. Niestety gentoo wymaga jakiejkolwiek wiedzy na temat tego co chcesz/masz zamiar zrobić w systemie i jak dla mnie to jest bardzo dobre. Jedyna rada

CZYTAJ  ZE ZROZUMIENIEM

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.no tak ma być pełen opis do tego co było/jest i będzie ewentualnie jak nie ma to ma pisać dlaczego
> 
> zastanów się nad tym co piszesz (chodzi ci tylko o jeden pakiet) ale takie podejście musiało by dotyczyć też wszystkich pakietów więc powstała by góra śmieci w portage
> ...

 

O jakich Ty śmieciach mówisz?

```

emerge -pv xmms

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies   

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xmms".

```

emerge jakoś tak pisze, że pakietu nie ma.

```

esearch xmms

*  media-sound/xmms

      Latest version available: 1.2.10-r15

      Latest version installed: 1.2.10-r15

      Size of downloaded files: 9,018 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.xmms.org/

      Description: X MultiMedia System

      License:     GPL-2

```

Czyli esearch wypisuje że xmms istnieje.

```

eix xmms

No matches found.

```

eix też pisze że go nie ma.

A ja tylko sugeruję, że zanim pakiet znika emerge powinien napisać, że teraz pakiet jeszcze jest ale zniknie w przyszłości (nie ważne kiedy), ale zniknie.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. ~to nie jest oznaczenie programistów! To jest oznaczenie w portage! Jeśli nie znałeś wcześniej to proszę doczytać
> 
>  co to pakietów do wywalenia najczęściej są to pakiety przestarzałe
> ...

 

Oczywiście, że nie ma deprecated, bo to jest nowa idea dla emerge/portage, chociaż maintainerzy dobrze sobie z tego zdają sprawę, że takie rozróżnienie występuje.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5. Akurat mam mięszanke w kde i działa (ale zaraz się jej pozbędę)
> 
>  ale sie powinno unikać tego
> ...

 

No widzisz i właśnie dlatego, że czytałem to nie miałem problemu z przejściem z kde na kde-meta. Ale i tak gdzieś pośrodku miałem blokowania pakietów.

Tu chodzi o to abyś był informowany przez emerge zanim cokolwiek zrobisz, czy się wyraziłęm jasno? Zanim zainstaluje pakiet, wypisuje mi on potencjalne blokady. 

Przecież pakiet sam z siebie nie wie co blokuje, jakiś ebuild zawiera takie info, albo gdzieś w portage jest to zapisane. 

Nawet jeśli jakimś skryptem trzeba było przeparsować każdy ebuild, to itak to napewno będzie którsze niż np. emerge 1000 pakietów, 

więc co komu szkodzi pozwolić na takie pytanie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## m010ch

 *habdank wrote:*   

> A ja tylko sugeruję, że zanim pakiet znika emerge powinien napisać, że teraz pakiet jeszcze jest ale zniknie w przyszłości (nie ważne kiedy), ale zniknie.

 

Ale tak właśnie jest! A w przypadku XMMS było 3 miesiące temu:

```
Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-sound/xmms-1.2.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r16 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

# Diego Pettenò <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (23 Oct 2006)

# Pending removal 23 November for multiple bugs

# Use anything but this, like media-sound/audacious

# media-sound/amarok media-sound/mpd media-sound/rhythmbox

# media-sound/muine media-sound/banshee

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r14 (masked by: package.mask)

- media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15 (masked by: package.mask) 
```

Jak widać informacja była z miesięcznym wyprzedzeniem.

[vide ten temat]

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ale tak właśnie jest! A w przypadku XMMS było 3 miesiące temu:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No czyli jest robione. No więc nie rozumiem napaści kolegi lsdudi. A ja sprawę przegapiłem, chociaż jest dla mnie dziwne, że sprzeczne informacje podają odpowiedzi z esearch i z emerge. Ale może i nad tym popracuje ekipa z gentoo.

A tak na marginesie dyskusji o blokowaniu. Poniżej zamieszczam kawałek ebuilda splashutils:

```

RDEPEND="truetype? ( >=media-libs/freetype-2 )

        png? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.7 )

        >=media-libs/jpeg-6b

        >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r5

        app-arch/cpio

        !media-gfx/bootsplash

        media-gfx/fbgrab"

```

Zamieszczam też kawałek ebuilda bootsplash:

```

DEPEND=">=media-libs/freetype-2

        media-libs/libmng

        media-libs/lcms

        !media-gfx/splashutils"

```

Czyli zanim cokolwiek się zainstaluje wiadomo co te pakiety będą blokowały. Oznaczone to jest odpowiednio w splashutils i bootsplash

```

!media-gfx/bootsplash

!media-gfx/splashutils

```

Wystarczy przeparsować ebuilda w poszukiwaniu ! w sekcji DEPEND i wszystko wiadomo. Znając trochę pythona wiem, że to jest banał.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## szolek

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge jakoś tak pisze, że pakietu nie ma.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

W woli przypomnienia esearch i eix do wyświetlania informacji o pakietach używają swojego osobnego cache'a, który uaktualnia się ze stanem faktycznym osobnym poleceniem ( np.: update-eix ). A co za tym idzie taka sytuacja jak opisana wyżej może mieć miejsce. Warto tu podkreślić że wolne emerge wie najlepiej.

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja tylko sugeruję, że zanim pakiet znika emerge powinien napisać, że teraz pakiet jeszcze jest ale zniknie w przyszłości (nie ważne kiedy), ale zniknie.
> 
> 

 

Jak na razie polecam lekturę GWN i tam jest jeszcze taki bonus "paczki dodane do portage".

http://www.gentoo.org/news/en/gwn/20070122-newsletter.xml#doc_chap7

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *szolek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> W woli przypomnienia esearch i eix do wyświetlania informacji o pakietach używają swojego osobnego cache'a, który uaktualnia się ze stanem faktycznym osobnym poleceniem ( np.: update-eix ). A co za tym idzie taka sytuacja jak opisana wyżej może mieć miejsce. Warto tu podkreślić że wolne emerge wie najlepiej.
> 
> 

 

Super, to wiem, bo akurat eix sam informuje o istotności zrobienia update-eix. I jak widać to mam zrobione, bo eix wypisał informację zgodną z emerge. 

A jak się dokonuje uaktualnienia dla esearch?

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## milu

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -pv xmms
> ...

 

Kiedy ostatni raz wykonywałeś eupdatedb? Jeśli chcesz się opierać na wynikach podanych przez esearch najpierw upewnij się że masz jak najbardziej aktualną bazę. emerge --search jest najpewniejszym źródłem takich informacji dlatego że nie robi cache indeksu tylko wyszukuje wtedy kiedy tego chcesz - ma to swój minus że trwa to dłużej niż za pomocą eix czy esearch. W eix i esearch musisz po każdym emerge --sync uaktualnić bazę takiego programu w esearchu - eupdatedb w eix update-eix(lub eix-sync który wykona emerge --sync i update-eix automatycznie).

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu chodzi o to abyś był informowany przez emerge zanim cokolwiek zrobisz, czy się wyraziłęm jasno? Zanim zainstaluje pakiet, wypisuje mi on potencjalne blokady. 
> 
> Przecież pakiet sam z siebie nie wie co blokuje, jakiś ebuild zawiera takie info, albo gdzieś w portage jest to zapisane. 
> ...

 

przy emerge -vp lub emerge -av TAK MASZ ZROBIONE - zanim zainstalujesz ebuild i masz już w systemie jakiś który się z nim gryzie lub chcesz zainstalować coś co gryzie się z czymś innym to JEST informacja o tym z którym ebuildem się gryzie. Zapoznaj się dokładnie z podręcznikiem dotyczącym używania portage bo tam to jest opisane.

Edit 1:

 *habdank wrote:*   

> A jak się dokonuje uaktualnienia dla esearch?

 

Co prawda napisałem wyżej ale na przyszłość polecam używać polecenia man np. man esearch.

----------

## lsdudi

nie napadam na ciebie

ale widzę że dopiero pokazanie Ci czegoś skutkuje!! Jak to zrobił m010ch

trochę samodzielności

Czy tak trudno znaleźć pakiet który jest właśnie do wyrzucenia, zrobić mu emerge i zobaczyć co się wyświetli??

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kiedy ostatni raz wykonywałeś eupdatedb? 
> 
> 

 

Przy poprzednim emerge --sync

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> przy emerge -vp lub emerge -av TAK MASZ ZROBIONE - zanim zainstalujesz ebuild i masz już w systemie jakiś który się z nim gryzie 
> 
> 

 

Pozwoliłem sobie zaznaczyć boldem newralgiczną część tej wypowiedzi. A mnie nie interesuje informacja kiedy coś mam zainstalowane, że jest blokada, bo to wiem.

Umiem czytać, Dużo ciekawsza informacja jest taka, kiedy jeszcze NIC nie mam zainstalowane i chcę zainstalować coś i jeżeli to coś blokuje coś innego to dostaję INFO, że pakiet X blokuje Y. Ale fajnie to wiedzieć zanim zainstaluje X, a nie po fakcie. Już raz pisałem, Takie info jest trywialne, bo jeśli piszę emerge -pv X. To emerge czyta ebuilda i doskonale wie co taki pakiet blokuje, nawet jeśli nie jest to coś zainstalowane.

Może przykład rzeczywisty. Scenariusz I.

1. Załóżmy, że chcę się pobawić splash screenami.

2. No więc wyszukuje, że np. bootsplash jest z tym związany.

3. Instaluje bootspplash - nie wiem nic o blokowaniu się czegokolwiek, nie wiem nawet  jakich ten pakiet ma zastępców. Od razu wskazuję, że to jest przykład, więc odsyłanie mie do ston z informacją o tym pakiecie, jest bezsensu, bo akurat to czytałem. Chodzi mi o ogólny schemat instalacji pakietów. Czyli pakiet jest zainstalowany.

4. Potem doczytuje, że spalshutils robi to samo.

5. Ok. Próbuję instalować i ... i mam kłopot bo bootsplash blokuje splashutils. I tu nie chodzi mi o dołązenie splashutils na siłę.

6. Ok. Odinstalowywuje bootsplash - czy muszę mówić co jest tu DUŻYM probelemem? Mam nadzieję, że nie.

7. Instaluję splashutils.

Scenariusz II. (gdyby blokowanie było podawane wcześniej).

1. Załóżmy, że chcę się pobawić splash screenami.

2. No więc wyszukuje, że np. bootsplash jest z tym związany.

3. Instaluje boosplash, ale emerge -pv wypisuje mi już teraz, że bootsplash będzie blokować spalshutils. Już teraz mam info, że trzeba się decydować na coś - nie muszę mieć obu, ale jeśli się blokują to znaczy, że nie moge mieć obu. To jest różnica, Bo gaima i kopete mogę mieć oba, a przy pakietach blokujących się muszę wybierać.

4. Czytam dokumentację, co jest lepsze dla mnie.

5. instaluję to co jest lepsze, be śmiecenia drzewa portage.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie napadam na ciebie
> 
> ale widzę że dopiero pokazanie Ci czegoś skutkuje!! 
> ...

 

Właśnie. Dobrze to ująłeś - "pokazanie mi czegoś" - pokazanie mi czegoś, jest pomocne i z tej pomocy chętnie korzystam, za co jestem wdzięczny tym, którzy pomoc mi okazują.

 *lsdudi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak to zrobił m010ch 
> 
> trochę samodzielności
> ...

 

Jeszcze raz - po raz już chyba 4. emerge -pv mówi mi jak już jest po ptakach. 

Czy to jest takie trudne do zrozumienia - chodzi mi o imformację o blokowaniu się pakietów przed instalacją czegokolwiek, bo potem kasowanie niechcianych pakietów jest śmieciogenne.

Pomimo wszystko widzę, że w dyskusji pojawiła się tendencja wzwyżkowa. Dziękuję wszystkim za rady. Jak znajdę chwilę czasu przegrepuję ebuildy w poszukiwaniu wszystkich blokad. Może wtedy będzie jasne o co mi chodzi.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Raku

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy to jest takie trudne do zrozumienia - chodzi mi o imformację o blokowaniu się pakietów przed instalacją czegokolwiek, bo potem kasowanie niechcianych pakietów jest śmieciogenne.
> 
> 

 

jeśli taki z ciebie wielki purysta, to może przeglądaj każdy ebuild przed jego zainstalowaniem? wystarczą do tego takie narzędzia jak cat i/lub grep.

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jeśli taki z ciebie wielki purysta, to może przeglądaj każdy ebuild przed jego zainstalowaniem? wystarczą do tego takie narzędzia jak cat i/lub grep.
> 
> 

 

Wystarczy cat i grep, ale czemu nie można rozszerzyć emerge? Tym bardziej, że tego pytania nie można zadać jednym cat i grep. Skończy się na skrypcie w pyhtonie czy innym perlu. Więc nie rozumiem trywializowania problemu i wciskania mi ciemnoty, że cat i grep wystarczą. Spróbuj napisać przy użyciu jednego cat i jednego grep to o czym mówisz. Jak się uda zarzuć na forum odpowiedź. Będę naprawdę wdzięczny, bo przy okazji nauczę się jeszcze czegoś.

Powiem szczerze jak jest różnica w podejściu do tego tematu. Są tacy, którzy mówią, że coś można osiągnąc tak, czy inaczej. Są ludzie, którzy uważąją, że wygoda innych to jest ich problem.

Ci pierwsi nazywani są życzliwymi, Ci drudzy nie wiem jak są nazywani.

Przepraszam, że zapytałem o rzecz, która jak się okazało nie jest zaimplementowana, a z łatwością mogłaby być zaimplementowana. Zamiast, żeby moje pytania potraktować jako sugestię co do ficzerów emerge, to jest ona traktowana ... dziwnie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## milu

 *habdank wrote:*   

> A mnie nie interesuje informacja kiedy coś mam zainstalowane, że jest blokada, bo to wiem.
> 
> Umiem czytać, Dużo ciekawsza informacja jest taka, kiedy jeszcze NIC nie mam zainstalowane i chcę zainstalować coś i jeżeli to coś blokuje coś innego to dostaję INFO, że pakiet X blokuje Y. Ale fajnie to wiedzieć zanim zainstaluje X, a nie po fakcie. Już raz pisałem, Takie info jest trywialne, bo jeśli piszę emerge -pv X. To emerge czyta ebuilda i doskonale wie co taki pakiet blokuje, nawet jeśli nie jest to coś zainstalowane.
> 
> Może przykład rzeczywisty. Scenariusz I.
> ...

 

Wg moich informacji czepiasz się czegoś co już jest zaimplementowane. Postanowiłem sprawdzić Twój scenariusz. Nie mam zainstalowanego żadnego z pakietów do obsługi splasha zatem spokojnie mogę puścić 

```
emerge -pv splashutils bootsplash
```

 i oto wynik:

```
emerge -pv bootsplash splashutils

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] media-gfx/splashutils (is blocking media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6.1-r7)

[blocks B     ] media-gfx/bootsplash (is blocking media-gfx/splashutils-1.3-r2)

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/bootsplash-0.6.1-r7  709 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/klibc-1.4.13  USE="-debug (-n32)" 463 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/fbgrab-1.0  12 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/splashutils-1.3-r2  USE="png truetype -hardened -mng" 2,101 kB 

Total: 4 packages (4 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 3,283 kB
```

Więc jeszcze raz zapytam o co Ci teraz chodzi?? SOA#1 i to tak jak powinno. Napisane jak byk że oba pakiety blokują się wzajemnie - czy to jeszcze za mało??

----------

## Raku

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wystarczy cat i grep, ale czemu nie można rozszerzyć emerge? 

 

zgłoś problem na bugzilli - jak przekonasz developerów portage, że ten "ficzer" jest potrzebny, to go dodadzą. 

IMO jest on zbędny. 

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 3. Instaluje boosplash, ale emerge -pv wypisuje mi już teraz, że bootsplash będzie blokować spalshutils. Już teraz mam info, że trzeba się decydować na coś - nie muszę mieć obu, ale jeśli się blokują to znaczy, że nie moge mieć obu. To jest różnica, Bo gaima i kopete mogę mieć oba, a przy pakietach blokujących się muszę wybierać. 

 

więc wybierasz sobie: najpierw jeden, usuwasz go, następnie instalujesz drugi. Dlaczego nie przeszkadza ci możliwość instalowania gaima i kopete jednocześnie? A może chciałbyś też, aby emerge pokazywał ci, który z programów jest najlepszy i którego masz używać?

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Tym bardziej, że tego pytania nie można zadać jednym cat i grep. Skończy się na skrypcie w pyhtonie czy innym perlu. Więc nie rozumiem trywializowania problemu i wciskania mi ciemnoty, że cat i grep wystarczą. Spróbuj napisać przy użyciu jednego cat i jednego grep to o czym mówisz. Jak się uda zarzuć na forum odpowiedź. Będę naprawdę wdzięczny, bo przy okazji nauczę się jeszcze czegoś.

 

Proszę bardzo: Oto bardzo skomplikowany skrypt w wersji pierwszej:

```
cat ścieżka_do_ebuilda
```

Tu kolejny skrypt, pokazujący troszkę mniej rzeczy:

```
grep -A10 "DEPEND" ścieżka_do ebuilda
```

(Można tu ewentualnie zwiększać/zmniejszać liczbę wyświetlanych linii).

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Powiem szczerze jak jest różnica w podejściu do tego tematu. Są tacy, którzy mówią, że coś można osiągnąc tak, czy inaczej. Są ludzie, którzy uważąją, że wygoda innych to jest ich problem.

 

są tez tacy, którzy dla wygody jednej osoby nie będą wprowadzali dodatkowych funkcjonalności, bo gdyby spełniać zachcianki wszystkich użytkowników, emerge (emerge, a nie cały portage) miałby już gigantyczne rozmiary i działał jeszcze wolniej.

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Ci pierwsi nazywani są życzliwymi, Ci drudzy nie wiem jak są nazywani.

 

ja też nie nazwę tych trzecich.

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Przepraszam, że zapytałem o rzecz, która jak się okazało nie jest zaimplementowana, a z łatwością mogłaby być zaimplementowana. Zamiast, żeby moje pytania potraktować jako sugestię co do ficzerów emerge, to jest ona traktowana ... dziwnie.

 

Sugestie można zgłaszać developerom. Tu w większości siedzą zwykli użytkownicy (czyli my), a na pewno nie ma już na polskim forum developera zajmującego się rozwojem programu emerge (bo sami developerzy-Polacy czasami tu zaglądają).

A sugestie traktowane są dziwnie? Ja, w dość bezpośredni sposób, wyrażam moją osobistą opinię o tym "ficzerze". IMO to nie jest żaden ficzer, tylko kolejna pierdoła. Ale ja się mogę zawsze mylić, więc warto pozawracać głowę developerom.

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wg moich informacji czepiasz się czegoś co już jest zaimplementowane. Postanowiłem sprawdzić Twój scenariusz. Nie mam zainstalowanego żadnego z pakietów do obsługi splasha zatem spokojnie mogę puścić 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Za zapytam skąd wiedziałeś, aby w emerge napisać bootsplash i splashutils? Ty chyba nic nie rozumiesz. Jak wpiszę to co Ty to też SOA#1. Jeszcze raz uważnie i dokładnie zastanów się skąd wiesz, że trzeba wpisać te dwa pakiety?

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zgłoś problem na bugzilli - jak przekonasz developerów portage, że ten "ficzer" jest potrzebny, to go dodadzą. 
> 
> 

 

Zgłoszę.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> więc wybierasz sobie: najpierw jeden, usuwasz go, 
> 
> 

 

Jasne. Nic fajniejszego niż usuwanie pakietów? A potem robisz ubgrade system czy world i przy okazji ciągniesz wszystko co Ci nie potrzebne. Bo instalowałeś i kasowałeś, a depy pozostały, ale jak to się mówi "Who cares?".

Po pierwsze obciążenie dla serwerów gentoo, które muszą wyjajić z siebie pakiety, których nie potrzeba (w postaci depów po kasowaniach). Po drugie czas kompilacji, który jest kluczowym argumentem przeciwko instalowaniu gentoo - mnie to nie zniechęca, bo jestem developerem i jestem przyzwyczajony do kompilacji. Są jednak tacy, którzy jak im emerge -v world trwa 5 dni to walną tym wszystkim w kąt.

Czy mam jeszcze wiliczać zalety kasowania pakietów z drzewa portage?

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proszę bardzo: Oto bardzo skomplikowany skrypt w wersji pierwszej:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

To jest skrypt? Chyba żartujesz? Skrypt, mniej więcej daje mi wynik, który jest cokolwiek automatyczny do dalszego użycia.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu kolejny skrypt, pokazujący troszkę mniej rzeczy:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A tu masz przykładowy wynik:

```

# grep -A10 "DEPEND" /usr/portage/media-gfx/splashutils/splashutils-1.1.9.10-r1.ebuild 

RDEPEND="truetype? ( >=media-libs/freetype-2 )

        png? ( >=media-libs/libpng-1.2.7 )

        >=media-libs/jpeg-6b

        >=sys-apps/baselayout-1.9.4-r5

        app-arch/cpio

        !media-gfx/bootsplash

        media-gfx/fbgrab"

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

        virtual/linux-sources

        >=dev-libs/klibc-1.0.14-r1"

S="${WORKDIR}/${P/_/-}"

SG="${WORKDIR}/${GENTOOSPLASH}"

SM="${WORKDIR}/${MISCSPLASH}"

pkg_setup() {

        if use hardened; then

                ewarn "Due to problems with klibc, it is currently impossible to compile splashutils"

```

Krótko mówiąc równomierna sieka. Poza tym ręcznie wpisywałem nazwę pakietu, a emerge sam wie jaki pakiet instaluje, bez podawania całego kontekstu związanego z numerem wersji.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> są tez tacy, którzy dla wygody jednej osoby nie będą wprowadzali dodatkowych funkcjonalności, bo gdyby spełniać zachcianki wszystkich użytkowników, emerge (emerge, a nie cały portage) miałby już gigantyczne rozmiary i działał jeszcze wolniej.
> 
> 

 

A skąd pewność, że jestem jedyny? A może ktoś zgłaszał? A jeśli jestem pionierem, to czemu jest taka niechęć do pomysłu? Rozumiem, że niewielu zależy na porządku w drzewie portage, a całą resztę nie interesuje czy ściągają 1000, czy 800 pakietów, a potem tyleż kompilują.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sugestie można zgłaszać developerom. Tu w większości siedzą zwykli użytkownicy (czyli my), a na pewno nie ma już na polskim forum developera zajmującego się rozwojem programu emerge (bo sami developerzy-Polacy czasami tu zaglądają).
> 
> A sugestie traktowane są dziwnie? Ja, w dość bezpośredni sposób, wyrażam moją osobistą opinię o tym "ficzerze". IMO to nie jest żaden ficzer, tylko kolejna pierdoła. Ale ja się mogę zawsze mylić, więc warto pozawracać głowę developerom.

 

Są pewne sprawy, które mnie cieszą w Twojej wypowiedzi:

1. Zrozumiałeś moje pytanie.

2. Na końcu powiedziałeś to co bez żadnej niepotrzebnej dyskusji mogłem się dowiedzieć na początku.

Dziękuję za zrozumienie i sugestię, aby męczyć developerów, bo jak się okazuje to o co pytam nie jest zrobione.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## timor

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Jasne. Nic fajniejszego niż usuwanie pakietów? A potem robisz ubgrade system czy world i przy okazji ciągniesz wszystko co Ci nie potrzebne. Bo instalowałeś i kasowałeś, a depy pozostały, ale jak to się mówi "Who cares?".

 Ja po deinstalacji pakietów robię:

```
$ emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

Dzięki temu nie zostają mi w systemie żadne zbędne zależności i nie trzeba ich potem nie potrzebnie kompilować itd. Obecnie działa to stabilnie, wcześniej różnie bywało  :Wink:  - ale nie miałem nigdy problemów, z którymi bym sobie nie poradził. Radzę jeszcze dorzucić flagę -a i przed usuwaniem sprawdzić czy nie ma tam jakiś przydatnych pakietów. 

Może ta opcja będzie Ci przydatną zanim developerzy zaimplementują nową funkcjonalność.

----------

## Raku

 *habdank wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> więc wybierasz sobie: najpierw jeden, usuwasz go, 
> 
>  
> ...

 

czy twoje używanie systemu ogranicza się jedynie do instalacji nowego oprogramowania, a jak stwierdzisz, że system się nadmiernie rozrósł, robisz jego reinstalację?

Emerge obsługuje usuwanie zależnosci, a jak to się robi - pokazał timor w poście powyżej.

 *Quote:*   

> Po pierwsze obciążenie dla serwerów gentoo, które muszą wyjajić z siebie pakiety, których nie potrzeba (w postaci depów po kasowaniach).

 

O serwery się nie martw. 

```

raczkow@linux: ~ $ w

 12:52   up 2 day(s), 20:32,  1 user,  load average: 0,01, 0,01, 0,02

```

Obciążenie jednego z nich przedstawiam powyżej. Jak widać - serwer się nudzi (a maszyna oprócz pełnego mirrorowania gentoo robi jeszcze kilka rzeczy i demonem prędkości bynajmniej nie jest - to zwykłe P4)

 *Quote:*   

> Po drugie czas kompilacji, który jest kluczowym argumentem przeciwko instalowaniu gentoo - mnie to nie zniechęca, bo jestem developerem* i jestem przyzwyczajony do kompilacji. Są jednak tacy, którzy jak im emerge -v world trwa 5 dni to walną tym wszystkim w kąt.

 

jeśli czas kompilacji jest dla kogoś ważny, rezygnuje on z gentoo na rzecz innych dystrybucji. Ja tak zrobiłem. Jeśli decydujesz się używać dystrybucji opartej na źródłach, musisz być przygotowany na kompilację. 

* do tego za chwilę wrócę...

 *Quote:*   

> Czy mam jeszcze wiliczać zalety kasowania pakietów z drzewa portage?

 

Do tej pory nie wymieniłeś żadnej zalety. 

 *Quote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> Proszę bardzo: Oto bardzo skomplikowany skrypt w wersji pierwszej:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wracamy do *: jesteś developerem, a taka osoba mając w rękach takie narzędzia jak cat, grep, sed, awk czy cokolwiek innego dostępnego w powłoce może sobie do woli skryptować. Nie będę pisał całego skryptu za ciebie, ale przecież takiego wrappera na emerge pokazującego to czego oczekujesz można napisać w bashu mieszcząc się w kilku linijkach (z ręką na sercu mogę powiedzieć, że bym się w 5 wierszach zmieścił).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> Tu kolejny skrypt, pokazujący troszkę mniej rzeczy:
> ...

 

developer powinien sobie poradzić z takimi pierdołami jak formatowanie danych wyjściowych i pobieranie danych wejściowych  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> A skąd pewność, że jestem jedyny? A może ktoś zgłaszał? A jeśli jestem pionierem, to czemu jest taka niechęć do pomysłu? Rozumiem, że niewielu zależy na porządku w drzewie portage, a całą resztę nie interesuje czy ściągają 1000, czy 800 pakietów, a potem tyleż kompilują.

 

Skąd ta niechęć? Bo IMO jest naprawdę idiotyczny. Nie podoba ci się jeden program? Usuwasz go wraz z zależnościami i instalujesz inny. Co mnie obchodzi, że splashutils blokuje bootsplasha, skoro ja instaluję splashutils, a nie bootsplasha i być może nie mam zamiaru bootsplashem w ogóle się interesować.

Potrzebujesz, aby emerge był bardziej gadatliwy? Napisz sobie wrappera, który będzie pobierał potrzebne ci informacje z ebuildów i je wyświetlał (nawet w kolorach).

 *Quote:*   

> Są pewne sprawy, które mnie cieszą w Twojej wypowiedzi:
> 
> 1. Zrozumiałeś moje pytanie.
> 
> 

 

A ja się obawiam, że twój problem leży w braku zrozumienia działania portage. Twój problem ma jedną przyczynę: boisz się czegokolwiek instalować, bo po usunięciu tego czegoś pozostaną ci zależności. Zrozum jak działa twój system, a twoje problemy znikną.

----------

## milu

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Za zapytam skąd wiedziałeś, aby w emerge napisać bootsplash i splashutils? Ty chyba nic nie rozumiesz. Jak wpiszę to co Ty to też SOA#1. Jeszcze raz uważnie i dokładnie zastanów się skąd wiesz, że trzeba wpisać te dwa pakiety?
> 
> 

 

Postąpiłem dokładnie wg Twojego scenariusza. Ale mogę powiedzieć jak doszedłem kiedyś do tego że chodzi o te 2 pakiety? W tym wypadku nie jest to zbyt trudne zadanie: z wyszukania eix splash wyszło 8 wyników po odrzuceniu tych tyczących KDE, themes, i lcd pozostały właśnie te 2. Wielu rzeczy w podobny sposób się doszukałem co nie oznacza że jest to uniwersalny sposób na wszystkie przypadki. Potem kwestia doczytania co, gdzie i jak ale to czynność, którą się robi niemal zawsze gdy musisz wybierać co bardziej pasuje do Twoich oczekiwań.

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Jakbym przed instalacją splashutils wiedział
> 
> o blokowaniu się z bootsplash (lub na odwrót) to mam informację od Portage:
> 
> - Musisz uważać dokładnie poczytać i uważać co chcesz. 
> ...

 

Jeśli nie wiem czego chcę to szukam. Jak? Jeden przykład napisałem wyżej.

 *habdank wrote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   
> 
> więc wybierasz sobie: najpierw jeden, usuwasz go, 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Czy 90% swojego czasu zajmujesz się instalowaniem i odinstalowaniem pakietów że jest to dla Ciebie tak wielkim problemem? Rozwiązanie dla depów zostało już podane więc je pominę.

O obciążenie serwerów się nie martw - spokojnie dadzą sobie radę. O czas kompilacji również bym się nie martwił - jeśli zależy Ci na jakiejś funkcjonalności to znaczy że jesteś gotów poświęcić tyle czasu ile trzeba by ją mieć. W przeciwnym razie nie jest Ci ona potrzebna.

Jeśli komuś zależy na Gentoo to kompilacja 5 dniowa nie będzie dla niego problemem. Jeśli będzie to problem to albo użyje prekompilowanych pakietów albo użyje szybszego komputera do kompilacji albo znajdzie inną dystrybucję która również mu podpasuje(są przykłady nawet na tym forum).

 *habdank wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A skąd pewność, że jestem jedyny? A może ktoś zgłaszał? A jeśli jestem pionierem, to czemu jest taka niechęć do pomysłu? Rozumiem, że niewielu zależy na porządku w drzewie portage, a całą resztę nie interesuje czy ściągają 1000, czy 800 pakietów, a potem tyleż kompilują.

 

Do utrzymywania porządku w portage mamy narzędzia i świetnie funkcjonują. M.in. emerge, revdep-rebuild, module-rebuild, eclean i pewnie jeszcze kilka się znajdzie.

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wracamy do *: jesteś developerem, a taka osoba mając w rękach takie narzędzia jak cat, grep, sed, awk czy cokolwiek innego dostępnego w powłoce może sobie do woli skryptować. Nie będę pisał całego skryptu za ciebie, ale przecież takiego wrappera na emerge pokazującego to czego oczekujesz można napisać w bashu mieszcząc się w kilku linijkach (z ręką na sercu mogę powiedzieć, że bym się w 5 wierszach zmieścił).
> 
> 

 

Jasne że sobie napiszę (nie wiem czy w 5 linii), bo tych blokerów jest dość trochę. I mnie już trochę denerwuje instalacja i deinstalacja.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> developer powinien sobie poradzić z takimi pierdołami jak formatowanie danych wyjściowych i pobieranie danych wejściowych 
> 
> 

 

Widzisz są tacy którzy nie lubią odkrywać Ameryki po raz setny. Dlatego pytałem, żeby wiedzieć czy takie coś jest - nie ma - sam sobie skrobnę.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> A ja się obawiam, że twój problem leży w braku zrozumienia działania portage. Twój problem ma jedną przyczynę: boisz się czegokolwiek instalować, bo po usunięciu tego czegoś pozostaną ci zależności. Zrozum jak działa twój system, a twoje problemy znikną.

 

Cieszę się z dobrej diagnozy, a może jeszcze remedium. Jakoś w samych komentarzach, które otrzymuję od kasowaczy portage dostaję informację, żeby uważać, więc nie rozumiem Twoich uwag.

A tak na marginesie proponuję studium pakietu memoir. I pytanie konkursowe dlaczego blokuje update pakietu tetex?

Pozdrawiam.

SKLEJONE:

Witam

 *milu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> O obciążenie serwerów się nie martw - spokojnie dadzą sobie radę. 
> 
> 

 

No to super. Ciekawe tylko, czemu za zbyt częste emerge --sync grozi czasowy ban? To co przeczytałem to właśnie chodzi o przeciązanie serwerów.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do utrzymywania porządku w portage mamy narzędzia i świetnie funkcjonują. M.in. emerge, revdep-rebuild, module-rebuild, eclean i pewnie jeszcze kilka się znajdzie.
> 
> 

 

revdep-rebuild mi oszalał. eclean jest nowy jeszcze go nie używałem.

Dziękuje za dalsze wskazówki, jeszcze trochę i poznam większość spraw związanych portage. Szkoda tylko, że w takim ciężkim nastroju  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam.

od raku: w celu dodania czegoś do ostatniej wypowiedzi użyj przycisku ZMIEŃ.

----------

## timor

 *habdank wrote:*   

> revdep-rebuild mi oszalał. eclean jest nowy jeszcze go nie używałem.
> 
> Dziękuje za dalsze wskazówki, jeszcze trochę i poznam większość spraw związanych portage. Szkoda tylko, że w takim ciężkim nastroju .

 A trzeba było najpierw przeczytać manuala, a potem tu pisać  :Razz: 

----------

## milu

 *habdank wrote:*   

>  *milu wrote:*   
> 
> O obciążenie serwerów się nie martw - spokojnie dadzą sobie radę. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Bardziej chodzi o przeciążanie ze względu na obciążenie pasma niż na obciążenie procesora. Stąd zalecenie by synchronizację puszczać raz na dzień a za częstsze grożą czasowe bany.

----------

## Raku

 *habdank wrote:*   

> Cieszę się z dobrej diagnozy, a może jeszcze remedium. Jakoś w samych komentarzach, które otrzymuję od kasowaczy portage dostaję informację, żeby uważać, więc nie rozumiem Twoich uwag.

 

czyli ty naprawdę jak już coś zainstalujesz, to nie usuwasz??????

[quote]

A tak na marginesie proponuję studium pakietu memoir. I pytanie konkursowe dlaczego blokuje update pakietu tetex?

Pomyślmy: w ebuildzie tetexa mamy coś takiego:

```

inherit tetex-3 flag-o-matic versionator virtualx

```

Zaglądamy do pliku eclassy tetex-3, a tam jak byk:

```

DEPEND="X? ( motif? ( lesstif? ( x11-libs/lesstif )

                        !lesstif? ( x11-libs/openmotif ) )

                !motif? ( neXt? ( x11-libs/neXtaw )

                        !neXt? ( Xaw3d? ( x11-libs/Xaw3d ) ) )

                !app-text/xdvik

        )

        !dev-tex/memoir

        !dev-tex/lineno

        !dev-tex/SIunits

        !dev-tex/floatflt

        !dev-tex/g-brief

        !dev-tex/pgf

        !dev-tex/xcolor

        !dev-tex/xkeyval

        !dev-tex/latex-beamer

        !dev-tex/vntex

        !dev-tex/koma-script"

```

czy coś wygrałem w tym konkursie?

 *Quote:*   

> No to super. Ciekawe tylko, czemu za zbyt częste emerge --sync grozi czasowy ban? To co przeczytałem to właśnie chodzi o przeciązanie serwerów.

 

rozróżniamy dwie wersje mirrorów: mirrory portage i mirrory distfiles. Co do czego służy i na których mirrorach admini zakładają czasowe bany i dlaczego nie ma to związku z samym procesem instalacji pakietów - pozostawiam tobie jako lekturę do poduszki.

 *Quote:*   

> revdep-rebuild mi oszalał. eclean jest nowy jeszcze go nie używałem.

 

revdep-rebuild działał mi sprawnie przez cały okres używania gentoo - było to jakieś 2 lata.

 *Quote:*   

> Dziękuje za dalsze wskazówki, jeszcze trochę i poznam większość spraw związanych portage. Szkoda tylko, że w takim ciężkim nastroju .

 

nastrój taki ciężki, bo preferujemy poznawanie poprzez samodzielne czytanie dokumentacji.

----------

## habdank

Witam

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> czyli ty naprawdę jak już coś zainstalujesz, to nie usuwasz??????
> 
> 

 

Jak najmniej. Modulo kasowanie pakietów przy updatach. Natomiast jeśli zainstaluje np. kopete, to go używam i nie potrzebuję kasować.

No chyba, że jestem zmuszony do kasowania, jak w przypadku xmms. Poto instaluje pakiet, aby korzystać, a nie po to, aby kompilacja męczyć proc, tymbardziej, że moje programy tez się muszą kompilować, i wtedy aby nie wchodziły mi procesy w paradę, zmieniam NICENESS w make.conf. Poco mam cokolwiek kompilować i instalować bez sensu, aby to odinstalować, albo nie używać.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pomyślmy: w ebuildzie tetexa mamy coś takiego:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A widziałeś ebuild pakietu memoir?

 *Quote:*   

> nastrój taki ciężki, bo preferujemy poznawanie poprzez samodzielne czytanie dokumentacji.

 

A po co jest forum?  :Wink: 

Widzisz jak ktoś mnie pyta o sprawy, na których się dobrze znam, to mówię mu, że zajrzał tu i tu. Albo mówię, co ma zrobić, jesli zaglądanie sprawadza się do jakiegoś nietrywialnego czytania/skakanie po lekturach. Ewentualnie podaję mu hasło, aby klepnął w google. Czy ja napisałem, aby ktoś coś zrobił coś za mnie? Nie. Zapytałem czy coś jest zrobione - wystarczyła odpowiedź - "nie, nie jest zrobione". Wszystkie linki, które się tu pojawiły, albo przeczytałem teraz (w czasie dyskusji) albo lekturę zaliczyłem wcześniej. Nie jestem wszechwiedzącym omnibusem i chodzącą encyklopedią, aby wszystko pamiętać i aby wszystko wiedzieć, nawet to czego i gdzie szukać.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

